
Ask HN: Does Apple Repair Butterfly Keyboards for Free? - skilled
Asking because my warranty expired 2 years ago, but over the last couple of months, I have had several buttons give up on me. And it&#x27;s getting to the point where I feel like the keyboard is becoming unusable.<p>Has anyone got experience with repairing their butterfly keyboard out of warranty? Did you have to pay for a replacement?<p>Apple Live Chat was very defensive about this and didn&#x27;t want to give me a clear answer.
======
thedevindevops
They _should_ do as the fault occurs as a result of a manufacturing problem
rather than the result of usual wear and tear.

